# The Owls head..



## Baldy

Here's a gun that the oldtimers might remember it's a old Owls head .32 caliber. It was made by Iver Johnson back in the late 1800 till ????. They also made bicycles. The Patent is 1887 and 1893. My wifes grandfather carried this one as he was a motorcycle courier for a bank back in the 20's. A lot of your river boat gamblers also carried this gun as it was light and easy to conseal.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

That's pretty kewl :smt023


----------



## SuckLead

Hey! Someone dropped one of those off where I work a few months ago! It was cool to fiddle with! LOL!


----------



## jimg11

*Owl Head*

Iver Johnson plus Harrington and Richardson Made millions of rip off copies of the Smith and Wesson Double Action and Safety Hammerless revolvers up until WW2.


----------



## Baldy

I think that is one of them old Lemon squeesers isn't it Jimg11? That's a great looking old gun how about more info on it?


----------



## jimg11

*Owl Head*

Baldy-- The picture is a 1920s 38 S&W New Departure by S&W. This gun was rescued from being turned in to the Boston Gun buyback by my local gunshop. A Man from Maine stopped there before bring some guns to the Boston MA buyback. The Gun shop gave him thice as much as Mayor Meninio would. 








here are a couple of older S&W 32s one is a DA and the other a new Departure or Lemon Squeezer. 
If you give me the serial on yours I think that I have a book of Iver Johnsons serial numbers. to get an approx date.


----------



## Baldy

*Owls Head.*

Here's the serial #721 47. Thanks for any help you can give me Jim. The patent numbers is April 6,1886 and December 20,1893 on the barrel. Thanks again...:smt1099


----------



## Benzbuilder

I have one in 38 S&W. It still shoots pretty good. Very accurate at close range.


----------



## Bob Wright

*Top-Breaks..*

My grandfather served as Deputy Sheriff in Davidson County, Tennessee many years ago. His gun was a similar Harrington & Richardson in .38 S&W, but had the exposed hammer.

I've been told that Marlin made many guns of similar style, all sold under the names of the distributor.

The top break has always held an appeal for me, though they really didn't fit into my shooting programs. Still, I've always thought of getting hold of one of those top-breal .22s.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11

*Owl Head*

Hi Baldy,
The Owl Head you have is the small frame first model first variation made in 1895 as near as I can tell from W E Goforth's book "IVER JOHNSON"
I always thought that the IverJohnson was better than the Harrington and Richardson. The Hammer the Hammer safety that they developed is still used on Ruger revolvers as well as others. My Grandmother bought a H&R in the 1920s to protect her while making bank runs but It was a real POS. Double action large frame .32 (6 shot) Neither of these brands had a decient DA trigger pull. The S&W is better but a lot more money.


----------



## Baldy

*Info.*



jimg11 said:


> Hi Baldy,
> The Owl Head you have is the small frame first model first variation made in 1895 as near as I can tell from W E Goforth's book "IVER JOHNSON"
> I always thought that the IverJohnson was better than the Harrington and Richardson. The Hammer the Hammer safety that they developed is still used on Ruger revolvers as well as others. My Grandmother bought a H&R in the 1920s to protect her while making bank runs but It was a real POS. Double action large frame .32 (6 shot) Neither of these brands had a decient DA trigger pull. The S&W is better but a lot more money.


Thanks a million for the info Jim as every little bit helps with these old guns. Have a good day...:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## 2400

In addition to Iver Johnson and H&R, Howard Arms made top break revolvers. 

I've got a Secret Service Special, 5 shot, 38 S&W, double action, break top, made by the Howard Arms Co. It's got 7 notches carved in the back of the grip.

I've got an Iver Johnson, Target Sealed 8, double action only, with an octagonal barrel. It's not a top break though.


----------



## Baldy

Hey 2400 post some pictures of them old guns. I sure would like to see them and I bet Jim would too.


----------



## jbleinweber

My father has a .32 Iver Johnson. Nice old gun.


----------



## jimg11

*owls head and other revolvers*

Here is a rather different revolver. It was made by T E Ryan of Norwalk CT. It has the the stamping on the top of the barrel. "Latest Model S&W" no other stamping other than the 2 digit serial no. Was this a joke or someone's idea to advertize and sell this with the idea of fraudently passing it off as a S&W Revolver? Caliber 32rf


----------



## Baldy

I have no idea. I don't think I have ever seen one before. It would be neat to try and find out about it. Good luck.


----------



## bro.john29

My dad gave me this Owl head 32 snub nose to see if I could get it fixed. I know nothing about this gun or about the company that made it. The numbers on the butt are 45080. Can someone still get parts for these guns?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

bro.john29 said:


> My dad gave me this Owl head 32 snub nose to see if I could get it fixed. I know nothing about this gun or about the company that made it. The numbers on the butt are 45080. Can someone still get parts for these guns?


Try Numrich Arms Corp. or Gun Parts Corp. (Both are different names for the same business.) Click on: Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts


----------



## JMessmer

Aw I recently traded an old beat up Iver Johnson Challenger! Theyre fun guns to own!


----------



## had3nuf

Here's one but it's a hammer model, same time frame 1890's.


----------

